# Happy Hour: Friday, 10/24- Pig's Eye Pub, Hartford



## MRGisevil (Oct 20, 2008)

From the time you get there until the time you leave. Who's in?


----------



## severine (Oct 20, 2008)

Thinking about it...


----------



## Paul (Oct 20, 2008)

Hmmmmmm.....


----------



## MRGisevil (Oct 21, 2008)

COME ON! Timmy and I will be there sometime between 5 and 6. Show up and have a couple beers!


----------



## Marc (Oct 21, 2008)

Are there to be strippers involved?


----------



## 2knees (Oct 21, 2008)

Pigs eye pub you say.  I think i can swing this.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 21, 2008)

Paul said:


> Hmmmmmm.....




come on paul, we can hit the old towne after the amatuers call it quits.  I actually went in there last weekend.  I'm not banned anymore!!!!

ps, the place is still the ultimate dump.


----------



## severine (Oct 21, 2008)

Marc said:


> Are there to be strippers involved?



Only if you intend to.

I have to see if I can get a babysitter... and I have no idea where this is, seeing as I never drive in Hartford... traffic could be a deterrent, considering that it's normally a 45-60 minute drive without traffic.


----------



## MRGisevil (Oct 21, 2008)

2knees said:


> Pigs eye pub you say.  I think i can swing this.



Nice!

Carrie- traffic coming out of Hartford around that time is pretty gnarly, but coming in should be OK.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 21, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Nice!
> 
> Carrie- traffic coming out of Hartford around that time is pretty gnarly, but coming in should be OK.



Actually 84 into Hartford is also a zoo.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 21, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Actually 84 into Hartford is also a zoo.



Correct, 84 east into Hartford is usually backed up to West Hartford, Fridays tend to be even worst.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 21, 2008)

Have a beer or five for me!


----------



## severine (Oct 22, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Actually 84 into Hartford is also a zoo.





o3jeff said:


> Correct, 84 east into Hartford is usually backed up to West Hartford, Fridays tend to be even worst.


That's always been my experience heading through Hartford at that time of day (not often, but I did have to a couple times when my dad and then grandfather were at Hartford Hospital and it was most unpleasant).

I'm still trying to see if I can get a babysitter....


----------



## Marc (Oct 22, 2008)

We had better get some pics of drunken debauchery out of this deal.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 22, 2008)

Marc said:


> We had better get some pics of drunken debauchery out of this deal.



Does this mean you are coming?


----------



## Marc (Oct 22, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Does this mean you are coming?



No... drive all the way to Hartford to drink a couple beers?  I've got free beer in the fridge at home.


----------



## severine (Oct 22, 2008)

Marc said:


> No... drive all the way to Hartford to drink a couple beers?  I've got free beer in the fridge at home.



Silly boy.  It's not the beers... it's the company!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 22, 2008)

severine said:


> Silly boy.  It's not the beers... it's the company!



Marc's scared of Marge...


----------



## MRGisevil (Oct 22, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Marc's scared of Marge...



No, he just wants to make sure he's home in time for the new episode of Degrassi HA HA.

Carrie, would be awesome if you could make it out


----------



## Marc (Oct 22, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Marc's scared of Marge...



Less so if I'm not on a chairlift with her, so she can't try to push me off.

Although she'd probably attempt to push me off my bar stool.


----------



## Marc (Oct 22, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Carrie, would be awesome if you could make out



Now we're talkin!


----------



## MRGisevil (Oct 22, 2008)

Marc said:


> Less so if I'm not on a chairlift with her, so she can't try to push me off.
> 
> Although she'd probably attempt to push me off my bar stool.



the boy's quite astute.


----------



## MRGisevil (Oct 22, 2008)

Marc said:


> Now we're talkin!



On second thought... no, he isn't.

Carrie, it would be awesome if you could make IT out.

jack ass.


----------



## severine (Oct 22, 2008)

He's such a dork. :roll:


----------



## Marc (Oct 22, 2008)

Don't attack me.  I'm not judging.


----------



## severine (Oct 22, 2008)

Sorry guys... no go.  All the babysitters refused.   Have one for me!


----------



## drjeff (Oct 22, 2008)

severine said:


> Sorry guys... no go.  All the babysitters refused.  *Have one for me!*



Isn't asking someone to have just 1 beer on a Friday night kind of like asking someone to just 1 lays potato chip??


----------



## madskier6 (Oct 22, 2008)

I think I might be able to make this.  People are meeting sometime after 5:00 on Friday?


----------



## 2knees (Oct 22, 2008)

madskier6 said:


> I think I might be able to make this.  People are meeting sometime after 5:00 on Friday?




uh oh, the ringers are coming out now.


----------



## severine (Oct 22, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Isn't asking someone to have just 1 beer on a Friday night kind of like asking someone to just 1 lays potato chip??


They're certainly welcome to have 2..3...12.  Wish I could right now.


----------



## MRGisevil (Oct 22, 2008)

madskier6 said:


> I think I might be able to make this.  People are meeting sometime after 5:00 on Friday?



Yeah. Timmy and I are gonna get there sometime between 5:30-6 (we both work right down the road) would be great if you can join us for a bit


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 22, 2008)

Have a few for me too guys! The best I can do is to have a few AFTER a Wednesday night session!


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm thinking about it, but I don't drink.


----------



## MRGisevil (Oct 22, 2008)

Neither do I, just come hang out for a while. I'm banking on pat to be awfully entertaining after a couple beers.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 22, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Neither do I, just come hang out for a while. I'm banking on pat to be awfully entertaining after a couple beers.



It's a pretty safe bet that he'll get pretty entertaining, but it may take more than a couple beers.  Just make sure he doesn't bring his bike in or he might try and huck the bar...


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 22, 2008)

bvibert said:


> It's a pretty safe bet that he'll get pretty entertaining, but it may take more than a couple beers.  Just make sure he doesn't bring his bike in or he might try and huck the bar...



Well the bar is on the 2nd floor and does have a deck. That could make for one intresting huck if Pat is man ebough:beer:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 22, 2008)

Its a 3hr drive for me so I think I'm out..


----------



## bvibert (Oct 22, 2008)

ALLSKIING said:


> Its a 3hr drive for me so I think I'm out..



Wuss.

You can crash on our couch (1 hourish away from Hartford).  However I must give you the same warning that we've given others, you will almost certainly be awakened at some ungodly early hour by my daughter poking you in the eyes and/or jumping on you...


----------



## Paul (Oct 22, 2008)

If we can get a sitter, we'll be there.


----------



## Greg (Oct 22, 2008)

2knees & madskier6? Look out!


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 22, 2008)

So Greg,

Is the first round on AZ? :beer:


----------



## Paul (Oct 22, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> So Greg,
> 
> Is the first round on AZ? :beer:



AndyZee is coming-up from Jersey?

Cool, I'll let him buy me drinks.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 22, 2008)

Greg said:


> 2knees & madskier6? Look out!



I was thinking the same thing, but we're not skiing at SB the next day.  Pat doesn't need to get drunk so he has an excuse to bail early the next day, before we had a chance to show him up.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 22, 2008)

Paul said:


> AndyZee is coming-up from Jersey?
> 
> Cool, I'll let him buy me drinks.



Andy's a nice guy like that.  Someone can have the drink that he would have bought me if I was able to go.


----------



## MRGisevil (Oct 24, 2008)

OK dudes- I heard a lot of maybes but no definites. Are any of you coming out tonight?


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm out.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 24, 2008)

I can make it.  Incredibly, i wont be able to hang around and get drunk, but i can have a couple of beers.  I just need to be home around 7 or so.  I live about 5 minutes away so that isnt a big deal.


----------



## MRGisevil (Oct 24, 2008)

2knees said:


> I can make it.  Incredibly, i wont be able to hang around and get drunk, but i can have a couple of beers.  I just need to be home around 7 or so.  I live about 5 minutes away so that isnt a big deal.



Nice, what time you plan on showing up? Timmy and I work about five minutes away so we can get there whenever.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 24, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Nice, what time you plan on showing up? Timmy and I work about five minutes away so we can get there whenever.




i can be there by anytime after 5.  i dont really want to be hanging around there by myself for too long though so if you guys can set a time, i'll make sure i'm there 10 minutes later.  :lol:

Jeff, you in for this?????


----------



## MRGisevil (Oct 24, 2008)

I'd say we'll probably be there around 5-5:15.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 24, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> COME ON! Timmy and I will be there sometime between 5 and 6. Show up and have a couple beers!


I will do a remote celebration from up here....from 5 to 6 MRGisevil!!

SteveD


----------



## madskier6 (Oct 24, 2008)

2knees said:


> i can be there by anytime after 5.  i dont really want to be hanging around there by myself for too long though so if you guys can set a time, i'll make sure i'm there 10 minutes later.  :lol:
> 
> Jeff, you in for this?????





MRGisevil said:


> I'd say we'll probably be there around 5-5:15.



I'm about 80% certain I'll be there but there could be a last minute change in plans.  I'll try to get there around 5:15, if I can make it.  Definitely looking forward to throwing a few back with you guys!  I also can't stay long.


----------



## severine (Oct 24, 2008)

I'll have a drink (or 2...or 3) in your honor at home.  Sorry I can't make it this time, guys!  I guess we'll just have to do some apres-ski this winter!


----------



## MRGisevil (Oct 24, 2008)

madskier6 said:


> I'm about 80% certain I'll be there but there could be a last minute change in plans.  I'll try to get there around 5:15, if I can make it.  Definitely looking forward to throwing a few back with you guys!  I also can't stay long.



Awesome, look forward to it  And sorry you can't come Carrie!


----------



## Paul (Oct 24, 2008)

Got the sitter, looked good to get there by 6, now work may interfere. I hate my job...


----------



## MRGisevil (Oct 24, 2008)

paul said:


> got the sitter, looked good to get there by 6, now work may interfere. I hate my job...



dude!


----------



## Paul (Oct 24, 2008)

F work


We'll be there, probably not until 6 tho', hope youse drunks are still chuggin'


----------



## MRGisevil (Oct 24, 2008)

W00t. ya were all planning on stickin around tip about 7


----------



## madskier6 (Oct 24, 2008)

I'll definitely be there.  Leaving now.  See ya all there!


----------



## 2knees (Oct 24, 2008)

headin out soon.  i'll be there by 5:15 at the latest.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 24, 2008)

2knees said:


> headin out soon.  i'll be there by 5:15 at the latest.



damn i want to get f'ed up with pat again.  last time was so much fun.....


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2008)

No TR? :blink:


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 25, 2008)

Greg said:


> No TR? :blink:



Still sleepin' it off??? Maybe a case of the BBF???


----------



## 2knees (Oct 25, 2008)

i had a great time.  It was the evils, Marc, Madskier6, Paul, his wife and myself.  Jeff and i managed to put down about 5 or 6 in 2 hours or so.  good times good times.


----------



## Paul (Oct 25, 2008)

Definitely a good time, nice to put faces and real names with screen names. D and I ended-up downstairs at Black-Eyed Sally's for dinner afterward. Still tasting it...


----------



## MRGisevil (Oct 25, 2008)

Greg said:


> No TR? :blink:



We headed out for the bar around 5:00 pm. Traffic was a bit congested which put me in a bit of a mood, but Tim was optimistic given that conditions were promising. Stopped at the ATM and then made our way downtown. Had a bit of a scare when a bum wandered into the middle of the street and froze when it caught site of our head lights, but Tim beeped the horn a couple of times and it pranced off into the surrounding tree cover, I mean buildings. 

Parking lot was full when we arrived so we knew tonight was going to host some major stokage. Booted up in the truck and then made our way in to find a radical dump we were NOT expecting. There was at least 2' of fresh wings + pizza, PLUS a completely untracked trail of mazerella sticks! I hit first chair to the spread while Timmy got in the lift line and snagged us some drinks. 

Temperature was up, mad cool vibes were in the air, lifties were spinnin' beers out like their was no tomorrow and the occasional drunkie falling off the bar lift provided ample entertainment.

Jeff was the second to arrive, closely followed by Pat- both of whom couldn't get over the insane atmosphere. I'd say the shock of the night occured when Marc showed up and ran over the break on Tim's loafers. The guys had a few runs on Sam Adams while I, wanting to take it a bit easy, headed over to Blue Moon. Not too long after Paul and D arrived and the troop was complete- it was time to start rippin' it up.

I lost track of who was talking about what in the next hour or so, but I believe the "Marc, you're a jack ass" count reached at least eleven. Paul even offered to build him a sign, which Marc happily admitted he would perpetually hold in the air. At some point during that time Pat left, having to get home early. This was a crushing blow to the group's morale- however, Nelson Mandella arrived not too long after and all was well.

With Nelson leading the pack, we decided to seek out some back country action and that's about when I, not paying close enough attention, collided with my beer and suffered a massive drunkussion. The rest of the night remains a hazy cocophany of inevitability and hangover.

All in all I had a great time! Was really great talking to everyone, see Pat and Jeff again, very cool of Marc to come out and join us and awesome to meet Paul & D in person. Definately going on my top five for the year; I think we'd all be remissed if we didn't try to catch another pow day at the pig before end of season. My only regret is that I didn't ask for Mr. Mandella's autograph.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 25, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> We headed out for the bar around 5:00 pm. Traffic was a bit congested which put me in a bit of a mood, but Tim was optimistic given that conditions were promising. Stopped at the ATM and then made our way downtown. Had a bit of a scare when a bum wandered into the middle of the street and froze when it caught site of our head lights, but Tim beeped the horn a couple of times and it pranced off into the surrounding tree cover, I mean buildings.
> 
> Parking lot was full when we arrived so we knew tonight was going to host some major stokage. Booted up in the truck and then made our way in to find a radical dump we were NOT expecting. There was at least 2' of fresh wings + pizza, PLUS a completely untracked trail of mazerella sticks! I hit first chair to the spread while Timmy got in the lift line and snagged us some drinks.
> 
> ...



:lol:  nice bit of writing.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 25, 2008)

Great TR, no pics?


----------



## Greg (Oct 25, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Great TR, no pics?



Video?


----------



## madskier6 (Oct 25, 2008)

That was a lot of fun.  Great to see you folks & toss back a few.  It was also nice to talk about the upcoming ski season.  The stoke was high last night!  Now let's hope for cold weather & lots of snow.


----------



## severine (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice TR!  Feels like I was there! 

Sorry I missed out this time... next time!!!!


----------



## MRGisevil (Oct 25, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Great TR, no pics?



No worries- I'm sure jackass I mean Marc will be on soon enough to embarass me with pictorials.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 25, 2008)

I want to see some pictures..I wish I lived closer to Hartford..


----------



## 2knees (Oct 25, 2008)

lol, nice write up Randi.  we have to do this again soon.  i had a blast.  

i didnt see anyone with a camera but maybe i was more buzzed then i thought.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 25, 2008)

2knees said:


> lol, nice write up Randi.  we have to do this again soon.  i had a blast.
> 
> i didnt see anyone with a camera but maybe i was more buzzed then i thought.



Marc was taking pics with his camera phone.


----------



## 2knees (Oct 25, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Marc was taking pics with his camera phone.




so there will be photographic evidence that i do indeed wear something other then windpants.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 25, 2008)

2knees said:


> so there will be photographic evidence that i do indeed wear something other then windpants.




I shouldn't tell you this, but when you dropped off those ski bindings at my office part of me was expecting to see you wearing wind pants. I think I was a bit disapointed that you were wearing jeans.


----------

